
Ask HN: Pros and cons of a company owning shares in a startup vs. as an individual - vuyani
What are the pros and cons of my company owning shares in a startup compared to owning them as an individual?<p>Basically, i have my own company, and would like to own shares in a startup I&#x27;m interested in. Should i acquire it with my own company or as an individual. What are the pros and cons for each option?
======
chatmasta
You should look at how VC firms are structured. I believe they are
partnerships amongst the partners, where each partner has an LLC that makes
investments on his/her behalf.

I could be totally wrong here. But worth looking into. As others have said,
taxes is the main motivator - with a C-Corp investing, you'll be double taxed
on any capital gains. The Corp will pay cap gain taxes when it sells shares,
and then you or the corp will need to pay more taxes in the form of either
dividends, payroll, or more cap gains taxes when you take the money out of the
Corp.

------
brudgers
This is a question for an accountant and perhaps a lawyer...actually almost
certainly a lawyer for due diligence regarding the startup and its shares.

------
roschdal
Taxes.

